# Delivering with Pax



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

This middle eastern guy pulled out of our fulfillment centers lot and a guy about 25 or so jumped into his passenger seat. I got a picture of the whole ordeal, would you guys rat him out? I think the only thing that bothers me is he kept trying to reject packages for space but he had nothing in the front seat (I see why)


----------



## LV-Reni (Oct 31, 2015)

You are allowed to have a passenger/helper/friend in Las Vegas, but they are not allowed into the lot, so they would have to stay outside until the vehicle is loaded and outside the gate.


----------



## GMan01 (Aug 6, 2016)

Why would you tell, has this guy wronged you in some way? Live and let live I don't care I can only run my route don't care what anyone else is doing! I stay in my lane.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

GMan01 said:


> Why would you tell, has this guy wronged you in some way? Live and let live I don't care I can only run my route don't care what anyone else is doing! I stay in my lane.


Hey now Flex is competitive and thats one less person to compete at grabs. Ultimately though you are right, its no skin off my back, just curious what you all would do


----------



## J.F.R. (Jun 10, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> This middle eastern guy pulled out of our fulfillment centers lot and a guy about 25 or so jumped into his passenger seat. I got a picture of the whole ordeal, would you guys rat him out? I think the only thing that bothers me is he kept trying to reject packages for space but he had nothing in the front seat (I see why)


Maybe you should get a Job as a Private Investigator.......


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

Why is this a problem? If someone wants company and/or help on this job, more power to them. People are allowed to have other people in their personal cars.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

CatchyMusicLover said:


> Why is this a problem? If someone wants company and/or help on this job, more power to them. People are allowed to have other people in their personal cars.


Not sure how your warehouse is but at mine you are not allowed to have passengers when you deliver.


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

Shangsta said:


> Not sure how your warehouse is but at mine you are not allowed to have passengers when you deliver.


What would be really funny is if you turned on the uber app while out on route
and you're picking up and dropping off pax while delivering Amazon packages.

Flex dude (aka 'drone'): Hey, how's it going ? Get in, let's go....
pax: what's all this stuff ??
Flex: oh, it's just some delivery parcels..no worries...
pax: Wow, Uber is delivering packages now, huh ?
Flex: yea, I guess so, uhmm you want some music?
pax: so, I'm going to the airport, where do you want me to put my bag?
Flex: oh yea, luggage....uhmmm, hang on a sec...
pax I don't think you have any room for this...
Flex: just hold it on your lap, we'll be there in 30 minutes.....

pax: 30 minutes !!?? I gotta catch a flight. You should let me out here.
Flex: I can't stop right now, I have to drop some of these off first.
pax: What in the hell is going on here ? You let me out of this car !!
Flex: you can get out at the next delivery stop... Just hang on....

WELL DONE ! You've successfully completed all your deliveries....

ok, now where did I leave my pax ??? Oh right, in a safe location ! Hooray !


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

Shangsta said:


> Not sure how your warehouse is but at mine you are not allowed to have passengers when you deliver.


Why should it matter? First off, unless they see someone else enter your car, how would anyone know? Secondly, why would that be a rule in the first place? Outside of the issue of rejecting packages that could actually fit, at least. 
I've seen it a couple times here where someone got in the car with the driver as they were leaving.
And considering some of the sketchy areas we have to deliver to, I could definetly see someone bringing along someone else just in case that's an issue.


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

CatchyMusicLover said:


> Why should it matter? First off, unless they see someone else enter your car, how would anyone know? Secondly, why would that be a rule in the first place? Outside of the issue of rejecting packages that could actually fit, at least.
> I've seen it a couple times here where someone got in the car with the driver as they were leaving.
> And considering some of the sketchy areas we have to deliver to, I could definetly see someone bringing along someone else just in case that's an issue.


On the flip side - I can't get anyone to ride around with me.
I always have room for an extra pair of pink-nosed puppies.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UTX1 said:


> On the flip side - I can't get anyone to ride around with me.
> I always have room for an extra pair of pink-nosed puppies.


Pink or brown,puppies jostling around loose are always fun . . .


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Pink or brown,puppies jostling around loose are always fun . . .


Oh gawd yes ! I just luv 'em - all shapes and sizes too.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

J.F.R. said:


> Maybe you should get a Job as a Private Investigator.......


Packages that go BOOM hmmmmm. . .


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UTX1 said:


> Oh gawd yes ! I just luv 'em - all shapes and sizes too.


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

Groucho Rocks ! Even to this day.

One of my favorite quotes from Mr. Marx:


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UTX1 said:


> Groucho Rocks ! Even to this day.
> 
> One of my favorite quotes from Mr. Marx:


ahhhhh . . . the good old days.


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> ahhhhh . . . the good old days.


They were good....and now we're old. 

It takes me all night long to do what I used to do all night long.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UTX1 said:


> They were good....and now we're old.
> 
> It takes me all night long to do what I used to do all night long.


" flowers gone to seed"
Humming " Turn ! Turn! Turn! - by the Byrds . . . Eclesiastes 3.1 " for everything there is a season".
Just heard this at a funeral earlier today . . .


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Yup,walking through the graveyard,viewing the tiny graves,how many locals were killed overseas in wars from ww 2 untill recently,the tombstone with the picture and basketball engraved on it of a 15 year old . . .I don't have much to complain about really.
I am luckier than all the " residents" of that yard.


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> . . .I don't have much to complain about really.
> I am luckier than all the " residents" of that yard.


I know man, me also. Shouldn't complain. Life's not half bad and most days it beats the alternative.
They always have the graveyards fenced in. I understand it's because people are dying to get in there.


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

Always good to hear from you, tohunt4me !

I gotta go look for Elvis. I think he left the building...

I shall return...


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

And Remember,THIS is preventable !( this message brought to you by the Ecdysiastaphobia association)


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

CatchyMusicLover said:


> Why should it matter? First off, unless they see someone else enter your car, how would anyone know? Secondly, why would that be a rule in the first place? Outside of the issue of rejecting packages that could actually fit, at least.
> I've seen it a couple times here where someone got in the car with the driver as they were leaving.
> And considering some of the sketchy areas we have to deliver to, I could definetly see someone bringing along someone else just in case that's an issue.


I have to admit it bothers me...a lot. I'm not sure why it jacks me up. We have one driver who brings someone every block. It is expressly forbidden, (which has been reiterated to the drivers several times) and I believe it is due to insurance coverage.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

UberPasco said:


> I have to admit it bothers me...a lot. I'm not sure why it jacks me up. We have one driver who brings someone every block. It is expressly forbidden, (which has been reiterated to the drivers several times) and I believe it is due to insurance coverage.


Yeah! I got upset too. Realized I was being a tattle tell but it bothered me he was so arrogant and entitled yet breaking the rules.


----------



## Dawn Tower (Aug 8, 2016)

I don't put boxes in my passenger seat because I don't want them to fall on me when I make a sharp turn. There's a lot of hills and curvy roads where I deliver. Safety first.


----------



## CbusRoadRunner (Mar 7, 2016)

Amazon cannot tell the drivers how to deliver, except "on time" and "politely." Controlling too many details would make the drivers employees and that's the last thing that Amazon wants. So that guy is well within his legal rights to have a passenger. Hell, he can deliver in a car full of chickens and a small donkey, and Amazon can't tell him boo. If it is forbidden at your warehouse, it's some managers caprice, and not an Amazon policy.


----------



## GMan01 (Aug 6, 2016)

CbusRoadRunner said:


> Amazon cannot tell the drivers how to deliver, except "on time" and "politely." Controlling too many details would make the drivers employees and that's the last thing that Amazon wants. So that guy is well within his legal rights to have a passenger. Hell, he can deliver in a car full of chickens and a small donkey, and Amazon can't tell him boo. If it is forbidden at your warehouse, it's some managers caprice, and not an Amazon policy.


Under new contract Amazon has control over your vehicle during blocks


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

GMan01 said:


> Under new contract Amazon has control over your vehicle during blocks





CbusRoadRunner said:


> Amazon cannot tell the drivers how to deliver, except "on time" and "politely." Controlling too many details would make the drivers employees and that's the last thing that Amazon wants. So that guy is well within his legal rights to have a passenger. Hell, he can deliver in a car full of chickens and a small donkey, and Amazon can't tell him boo. If it is forbidden at your warehouse, it's some managers caprice, and not an Amazon policy.


b) You agree that while actively performing the Services during a Delivery Block, your Vehicle is under an exclusive lease as defined under Federal Motor Carrier Safety Administration ("FMCSA") section 49 C.F.R. Part 376, *which requires exclusive possession, control and use by Amazon of both the Services and your Vehicle during that time.* Your obligations under the lease will terminate each time you are done with a Delivery Block and will restart each time a new Delivery Block begins. "Actively performing the Services" means that you are actively delivering Deliverables, waiting to receive more Deliverables, or on your way back to the delivery station with undeliverable or damaged Deliverables. For clarity, exclusive possession, control and use of your Vehicle by Amazon does not mean that you cede physical control or ownership of your Vehicle.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

When I first read that line in the terms I was taken aback. I started to think that to "lease" my vehicle they would need to sign an actual leasing contract AND pay a fee. They do not. So, I took a look at the actual referenced FMCSA regulation. They do not meet the standard for this to be enforced or legal as the first line in the regulation states "there SHALL be a written lease".
So, maybe one day they will try to make us sign one but for now, I own the vehicle, I operate it, I pay ALL expenses so Amazon DOES NOT take control of my vehicle in any way shape or form expect explicitly to pick up and deliver their packages.

Oh....and let me add....i'm not a lawyer and I didn't stay at a Holiday inn last night!


----------

